# GoPitbull iPhone/iPod Touch compatibility -- would you like to see it?



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I've been contemplating installing a mod that lets you download a free app from the AppStore, and easily browse GP on your iPhone or iPod touch (no images, no ads, no clutter). For those of you who have an iPhone, would you be interested in this?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm afraid not... I like looking at the pics LOL 3G speed makes looking at GP pretty painless.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

I would totally dig this!! I get on my ipod touch everyday and check GP!!!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'm afraid not... I like looking at the pics LOL 3G speed makes looking at GP pretty painless.


You would still be able to access the site via Safari on the iPhone/Touch, this would just be an additional option for if someone wants to quickly check threads, PMs, etc.

Pictures MAY be enabled through the app, I'm not 100% sure. My impression was that they aren't, but I might be wrong.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh nice!! That'd be so convenient would you be able to respond to pm's also?


----------



## SutterCane (Jan 9, 2009)

That would be cool I think. I hate using safari on there.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

awww erik I have a samsung behold. What about my cheap knock off version of the Iphone?


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'm not sure 100% on the functionality of PMs, but will check into it. I would think you could respond to PMs.



NEELA said:


> awww erik I have a samsung behold. What about my cheap knock off version of the Iphone?


I wish I could :-( There's a modification I can install for the forums for the iPhone (because of the app store), but nothing yet for any others :-/


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Bump!!!!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i have a tmobile sidekick.. i got on the site but i dont think it let me post anything


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

I think this is a great idea, i will be getting a iphone very soon. I think this will work out good.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

already works great on my phone lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't leave my PC so I am good lmao.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I have an i-phone .. and a blackberry ... I use both on a regular basis .. I love the i-phone's web browsing exp it's truly amazing and puts the blackberry web browsing to shame LOL . Most of my web surfing is done on my i-phone so it would be great to have the app for the site! Great Idea Erik hope to be using it soon.


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

i have the G1 and can view gopitbull on it. wouldnt mind an app for it though!


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

TashasLegend said:


> i have the G1 and can view gopitbull on it. wouldnt mind an app for it though!


If someone comes out with an app for the G1 or other phones, and I install the iPhone one for gopitbull, I will definitely enable the G1 or other ones also


----------

